# Maf replacement on sr20de ?



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

I’m currently upgrading my sr20de setup, (which consist of mitsu TD05H, injectors from 300zTT, extra fuel pump, 2 extra injectors, msd blaster ss coil, SAFC, bosh fuel regulator, stock maf, among other things, I achieved 273 HP, and 309 ft-lbs torque), my question is, what options do I have in choosing a MAF sensor ?, (Any other suggestion than the cobra MAF) Thanks in advance ! P.S. I’m going to use 550cc injectors, and an aeromotive 500 lbs/hr fuel pump among other things to achieve at least 400 HP)


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

niss506 said:


> I’m currently upgrading my sr20de setup, (which consist of mitsu TD05H, injectors from 300zTT, extra fuel pump, 2 extra injectors, msd blaster ss coil, SAFC, bosh fuel regulator, stock maf, among other things, I achieved 273 HP, and 309 ft-lbs torque), my question is, what options do I have in choosing a MAF sensor ?, (Any other suggestion than the cobra MAF) Thanks in advance ! P.S. I’m going to use 550cc injectors, and an aeromotive 500 lbs/hr fuel pump among other things to achieve at least 400 HP)


Ditch the "extra" fuel pump and just buy a Walbro 255HP and rewire it. It will be good to 450WHP or more. If you run the 555cc injectors then I'd suggest running them at 4 bar as to not max them out. This will get you close to 400whp also. For the MAF, I'd go with the Z32, its fairly cheap and will flow whatever you need. What are you using to run the extra injectors? And why are you even running them? Just get a proper fuel setup and don't monkey with that stuff. Not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

niss506 said:


> I’m currently upgrading my sr20de setup, (which consist of mitsu TD05H, injectors from 300zTT, extra fuel pump, 2 extra injectors, msd blaster ss coil, SAFC, bosh fuel regulator, stock maf, among other things, I achieved 273 HP, and 309 ft-lbs torque), my question is, what options do I have in choosing a MAF sensor ?, (Any other suggestion than the cobra MAF) Thanks in advance ! P.S. I’m going to use 550cc injectors, and an aeromotive 500 lbs/hr fuel pump among other things to achieve at least 400 HP)


for 400+ whp, the best choice really is the cobra MAF. just wait till you have everything installed, and get a JWT ECU programmed for all the stuff your running, you oughta be able to hit close to 400whp with some work (and alot of $$)


----------

